# Rheem GAS Furnace issue



## bshaw (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello all. I've got a bit of an issue right now with our Rheem 90 plus, or RGRA model. Couple of days ago I noticed that there was a blinking amber light as the furnace runs, which I don't think is right? The furnace is firing up fine and running through it's cycle until the thermostat kicks it off. The issue is it feels like the air coming out of the ducts is not very warm at all, like it's not running at full tilt. Also, once the thermostat kicks off 5 mins later it's back on and running the furnace again. 
I tried cleaning the flame sensor, which did not work so I replaced it. Still same problem. Had a company come out yesterday and they told me everything looks fine, which I think is BS. It also has a new filter in it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Inside the service panel there is usually a sticker with the LED flash codes meanings. What does is say for the code your getting?


----------



## bshaw (Nov 8, 2008)

From what I can tell...... when the fan starts to blow it looks like 3 blinks a pause then 3 more blinks. After that it goes to a steady blink, with maybe a 1 sec pause in between until the flames go out (thermostat kicks off).
The code for 3 blinks would be limit switch is open, and that's if I reading the code right. It happens so fast it's hard to tell, specially when it goes to a steady blink.


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Which LED(s) are blinking which codes? I _believe _those furnaces have boards with multiple LEDs, green, amber etc and the amber one is only codes for flame sense. 

*FLAME (AMBER) LED CODES*
OFF = No Flame Present
RAPID BLINK = Unexpected Flame
SLOW BLINK = Marginal Flame Sense​
STEADY ON = Normal Flame Sense

*BLINK CODES (GREEN LED)*
1 Blink - Soft lockout
Reset System power and
start over from beginning
2 Blinks - PS Circuit open
go to point “F.”
3 Blinks - Limit circuit open
go to point “D.”
4 Blinks - PS Circuit closed
Go to point “G.”
5 Blinks - Twin Fault (Optional)​
*Go to point “H.”


----------



## bshaw (Nov 8, 2008)

That's what I was looking for.
Yes, this model has two green lights and one amber light. The amber light is the one blinking. Maybe I'm getting to much gas..... we are getting gas from a well head.


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Google "Rheem RGRA installation manual" you should find a 60 page pdf with lots of info and trouble shooting tables. These models were built with both spark and hot surface ignition apparently. 

That said, for safety with a gas furnace I would probably call a second service company out.


----------



## bshaw (Nov 8, 2008)

Found it, looks like flame sense is low.... ugggg. Our gas pressure must be low. I will get that checked out first and go from there. If it is the furnace side, I will get another company that I trust to come out. I appreciate the help!!


----------



## bshaw (Nov 8, 2008)

That's all it was, either gas pressure or not good btu.
We got it fixed though. Thanks again for the help!


----------

